# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  How do I copy multiple worksheets into a new workbook?

## twizzle

We have over 20 worksheets that are created from another application.  We
would like to copy them into one workbook so that the names of the original
worksheets appear as tabs in the new workbook.

Any suggestions?

----------


## Philip J Smith

If the other application is Excel then

1 Open the workbook and right click on the tab.
2 From the Pop up menu select Move or Copy.
3 In the "To Book" section select (New Book)
4 Tick "Create a Copy"
5 Click OK
6 The new file will open - save this file say combined.xls
7 Open the next workbook and right click on the tab.
8  From the Pop up menu select Move or Copy
9  In the "To Book" section select combined.xls
10 Tick Create a copy
11 In the Before Sheet Section select "Move to End"
12 Click OK
Repeat steps 7 - 12 as required.

Regards
Phil Smith


"twizzle" wrote:

> We have over 20 worksheets that are created from another application.  We
> would like to copy them into one workbook so that the names of the original
> worksheets appear as tabs in the new workbook.
>
> Any suggestions?

----------


## EdMac

Hi Twizzle,

If the sheets are all next to each other, select the first sheet you want to copy and then hold SHIFT and click on the last sheet - it will group the sheets and you can then right click and copy as Phil described.

If the sheets are not next to each other, hold CONTROL and select each in turn and then copy as above.

To ungroup sheets, right click and select ungroup.

Ed

----------

